# Is there any supplement to make the bone grow larger??



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Honestly he looks good to me, he will fill out a little more and get his fur. Looking at his paws he's gonna be a big boy. Sorry don't know much about supplements.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, don't know about the supplements. But he will bulk up some more and his hair will grow longer as he gets older. At 8 months, he is just in his gangly teenage stage.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Calcium and phosphorous are very important to have in the correct ratio. He's on a quality food in the Eagle Pack so please do not supplement him with something to grow larger bones.... it's a hoax and could do damage. I'm not a breeder, but he looks fine to me. If you want to add a supplement that will help skin and coat, also joints and heart health, add some salmon oil ... Here's one that is very high quality ( you want to make sure it is toxin free)...http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't mess with Mother Nature! 
He has substantial bone for his age and size, and I would be _extremely _wary of using anything that makes such a claim as to increase the diameter of bone. As with bone, coat is mainly a matter of genetics. Good nutrition, and regular grooming (as in weekly baths) will make the most of what he has been given genetically. But, at his age, you should not expect a full, mature coat. 8 months old for a male Golden is a terrible age to look at - they are often weedy, "geeky", and much like the 14 year old boy who has not yet grown into his gangly arms and legs. 
Be patient, and know that attempting to accelerate growth in a youngster can be ultimately life shortening in the long run.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i mean, compare with the show golden i saw yesterday, my bruno leg just 1/3 size of their leg with the same / maybe younger age.... and there is promotion store in the show area that sold fortan product....and i get interested on it.

on the picture, his coat 10-20% better than before since i supplement him w/ keeper mix, but bruno doesn't like the taste as it's herbal powder.
How about show stopper? what kind of supplement is it? (some said it's for the muscle, some said it's for the coat) 
is it good and safe?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> i mean, compare with the show golden i saw yesterday, my bruno leg just 1/3 size of their leg with the same / maybe younger age.... and there is promotion store in the show area that sold fortan product....and i get interested on it.
> 
> on the picture, his coat 10-20% better than before since i supplement him w/ keeper mix, but bruno doesn't like the taste as it's herbal powder.
> How about show stopper? what kind of supplement is it? (some said it's for the muscle, some said it's for the coat)
> is it good and safe?


 
You are trying to make Bruno into something that he is not. I'd like to take a supplement that would make me look like Shaon Stone, but realistically I know that's not possible. 
Please, enjoy your YOUNG dog as he is, and you will be surprised at how different he looks when he matures.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with PG. Feed the pup a good food and let nature take its' course. The pup will fill out when he matures.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

When I get into work tomorrow I will post pictures of Cooper as a puppy. (The pics are on my computer at work) He started off as a cute as a button furball of a puppy but as he got a few months older he had this huge head and a very skinny, lanky body. He looked really weird and not so cute anymore. His fur was short (normal puppy coat) and this was just his normal doggy "teenage" stage. Once nature took its course he turned out to be a very sturdy, attractive, breed standard Golden. He's the one in the top left corner of my pic below. I will post puppy pics tomorrow. 

Please do not supplement your dog with stuff promoting bone growth. You could set him up for bone deformities and a lifetime of pain. Give him time, he will mature into a beautiful adult Golden and right now he looks exactly as he should for his age.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a puppy and will not look like a show golden. I bet in 6 months you will be very surprised at his looks. It takes time for the coats to grow in and also depends on his genetics. Some goldens have the long coat and some have the shorter coat like the field goldens. Giving him to much calcium at his age will cause more problems then help to his bones and health. He is handsome the way he is and will only get better with age. A good quality fish oil will help his skin and coat but please dont give him that stuff for his bones. 
Let nature take its course and you will be happy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> I agree with PG. Feed the pup a good food and let nature take its' course. The pup will fill out when he matures.


You want to look like Sharon Stone???


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> i mean, compare with the show golden i saw yesterday, my bruno leg just 1/3 size of their leg with the same / maybe younger age....


A Golden with 3 times the amount of bone that your Bruno has would be freakishly overdone, to the point of being deformed, and incapable of doing anything even remotely close to what a Golden is intended to do, which is work in the field.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Don't mess with Mother Nature!
> He has substantial bone for his age and size, and I would be _extremely _wary of using anything that makes such a claim as to increase the diameter of bone. As with bone, coat is mainly a matter of genetics. Good nutrition, and regular grooming (as in weekly baths) will make the most of what he has been given genetically. But, at his age, you should not expect a full, mature coat. 8 months old for a male Golden is a terrible age to look at - they are often weedy, "geeky", and much like the 14 year old boy who has not yet grown into his gangly arms and legs.
> Be patient, and know that attempting to accelerate growth in a youngster can be ultimately life shortening in the long run.


I agree 100 percent.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Thanks anyone for the advice
i'll stop the calcium supplement
btw, at what age golden will mature and fully develop his coat and bone?

does anyone know supplement called showstopper? what for is it? may i used it on Bruno or not?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Your Golden is beautiful. He really is. I'm glad you are going to let him mature naturely. There really is such a difference between 8 months and 18 months......


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> Thanks anyone for the advice
> i'll stop the calcium supplement
> btw, at what age golden will mature and fully develop his coat and bone?
> 
> does anyone know supplement called showstopper? what for is it? may i used it on Bruno or not?


 
Yes, do discontinue with the calcium that is not needed at all. He should be fully developed by 3 years of age but that depends on his his lines. Showstopper is a coat and overall health supplement. You could use this. I tried it and found no changes in my dogs at all, so I have since quit feeding it. What I do feed for my puppies is the occasional tablespoon of yogurt in the food (once a week) and 700 mg of Vitamin C a day until about a year of age, thats it for supplements. What are you feeding currently??


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Ash said:


> Yes, do discontinue with the calcium that is not needed at all. He should be fully developed by 3 years of age but that depends on his his lines. Showstopper is a coat and overall health supplement. You could use this. I tried it and found no changes in my dogs at all, so I have since quit feeding it. What I do feed for my puppies is the occasional tablespoon of yogurt in the food (once a week) and 700 mg of Vitamin C a day until about a year of age, thats it for supplements. What are you feeding currently??


i currently use eaglepack natural on 3 cup/ day + herbal supplement named "keeper mix" to promote his coat
once i've tried eaglepack holistic chicken, but got scratching all over her coat, and also he shredding very much...:doh:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You should be fine on that food. Just be paitient it will come.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> When I get into work tomorrow I will post pictures of Cooper as a puppy. (The pics are on my computer at work) He started off as a cute as a button furball of a puppy but as he got a few months older he had this huge head and a very skinny, lanky body. He looked really weird and not so cute anymore. His fur was short (normal puppy coat) and this was just his normal doggy "teenage" stage. Once nature took its course he turned out to be a very sturdy, attractive, breed standard Golden. He's the one in the top left corner of my pic below. I will post puppy pics tomorrow.
> 
> Please do not supplement your dog with stuff promoting bone growth. You could set him up for bone deformities and a lifetime of pain. Give him time, he will mature into a beautiful adult Golden and right now he looks exactly as he should for his age.


i'm eager to see your picture...
btw, these are another photo
don't surprise.....


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

for the info about keeper mix i use
http://www.dorwest.com/prodinfo.asp?number=KM
the taste and smell is really horrible, like chinese traditional medicine


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've never used supplements on my dogs at all not even when a puppy. My dogs get feed biscuits,canned food an egg once a week and bones every day to every second day and sometimes left overs from dinner mashed potato,pumkin,corn,carrot,peas or beans That is all they get. My guys also get brushed every day to every second day, They get bathed only when needed which might be once a month or 2 months depending how dirty they get.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's some pics of Cooper as a puppy and then as an adult. Even though the pics may not show it, he was very strange looking for a while with a huge head and tiny, skinny body. 

Here's Cooper at 5 month (2 pics), 7 months and then at 2 years old full grown. (See - the coat will come in time!!!) Cooper ate Wellness Super5 Mix Lamb from the time he was about 6 months old until this past winter.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

@ goldilock
nice picture....
your photo at 7 month so much better than my bruno
how much i should feed him when 8 month old? currently i feed him 3 cup/day.
thanks


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> I've never used supplements on my dogs at all not even when a puppy. My dogs get feed biscuits,canned food an egg once a week and bones every day to every second day and sometimes left overs from dinner mashed potato,pumkin,corn,carrot,peas or beans That is all they get. My guys also get brushed every day to every second day, They get bathed only when needed which might be once a month or 2 months depending how dirty they get.


i bath bruno once a week with espree pomagranate


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

It's been 4 years so I don't remember exactly how much Cooper ate at what age but there was a time that he was up to 6 or 8 cups per day of kibble when he was a young pup growing really fast. That amount scaled down pretty much month by month and then he has always had 3 cups per day and just this past year was putting on weight and had to go down to 2.5 cups. You should talk to your vet about quantity or maybe the breeders here can tell you how much Bruno should be eating right now.

Is the shampoo you are using a dog shampoo? If not, that could be your itchy and bad coat problem. I would suggest getting a moisturizing dog shampoo or one with oatmeal as oatmeal helps with itching. I really like the Furminator shampoo and conditioner. Both are coconut based soaps with omega fatty acids and contain oatmeal.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

yes,espree is a dog shampoo contain aloevera and coconut
once i've use gromerblend with oatmeal, no difference imo..


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Rusty at age 7 month when I got him last August, he also was very skinny and scraggly looking. Now at age 1.5 he is starting to look a lot better and the fur is growing in very nice. Still he is not fully matured.
Rusty is on the left and a picture from last week, again he's on the left.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

nice photo...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I have to agree with what has already been stated. Feed a good quality food, which you are doing, and be patient. Do you have any photos of Bruno's parents? Were they "show dogs"? It is truly genetics that make the difference in what a dog will be. And as stated some lines do not reach their full physical maturity till 3, 4 even 5 years of age. I think Bruno looks like the typical 8 month old Golden and you are just over concerned. Many of us try not to "judge our dogs" till they are two years of age because of this. They all go through "that" stage, well at least all mine do.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> You are trying to make Bruno into something that he is not. I'd like to take a supplement that would make me look like Shaon Stone, but realistically I know that's not possible.




LOL 


I wouldn't touch the stuff. He isn't done growing, you never know, he may turn out as big as you want him. Regardless of his size, he's still your dog and you should love him as he is.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Welcome to the forum. I have to agree with what has already been stated. Feed a good quality food, which you are doing, and be patient. Do you have any photos of Bruno's parents? Were they "show dogs"? It is truly genetics that make the difference in what a dog will be. And as stated some lines do not reach their full physical maturity till 3, 4 even 5 years of age. I think Bruno looks like the typical 8 month old Golden and you are just over concerned. Many of us try not to "judge our dogs" till they are two years of age because of this. They all go through "that" stage, well at least all mine do.


sorry, i don't have parent's photo... as i bought him from someone who sold golden puppy...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with all said above. Don't add anything to change his bone structure. He looks good....but like a young dog/puppy. They take time to mature and fill out.

Give him another year and a half, and then determine how he's doing.

Not all dogs are show dogs. In fact, most aren't. He's a handsome boy....leave his growth to a good diet, plenty of exercise, and genetics. Love him and take good care of him...and that's all he needs to be the "perfect" dog!

PS...don't every buy a Giant Breed. They don't mature until around 4 yrs old. They're gangly and goofy looking until then! It's normal.......and you must be patient! LOL


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

My Junior is about a month older than your pup. Your pup looks fine. 

He looks like my Junior did maybe a month or so ago..... and beleive me.... if he grows anything like my Junior has.... he will be one BIG BOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

These are some picture who use their product in my town, some of them are in the show ring...:doh::doh::doh:
look at the size of their bone, specially leg


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

woaahh.... this one is crazy


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

These dogs look like they do due to their genetics. They also all appear to be males which generally are bigger boned dogs. Dogs of show lineage tend to have a stockier, heavier appearance. If you believe that giving your dog a supplement to grow bone will make him/her look like these dogs you are wasting your money and probably hurting your puppy physically. Ask yourself...would you rather have a happy, healthy dog that's a bit skinny (your dog is normal looking for its age) or a big, bulky, brute of a dog with orthopedic problems requiring expensive surgeries, and pain medication to manage bone deformities and joint problems for its life. Not to mention the fact that there's no possible way a supplement could make a dog look like that. Like one of the breeders told you, she can't take a supplement to make herself look like Sharon Stone! Once again, the dogs in the pictures look like they do because of their genetics, not a supplement. If you wanted a dog that looked like one of those dogs you should have gone to a well respected breeder of proven conformation dogs who had done all the health clearance on their dogs and purchased a puppy from there. Parents are usually on site and you could see a general idea of what your dog would look like as a grown up. Your pup deserves to be loved and thought of as beautiful just the way he/she is.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Another way to look at supplements in general is they are meant to supplement/enhance certain features that genetics provides. They are not meant to alter genetics which is what you are hoping to do. And nothing is going to change the bone in your dog. You may find something that will cause it to grow faster and reach it's genetic maturity earlier in life but all this will do is cause your dog major orthopedic problems for the balance of it's life. As stated earlier just continue to feed a premium food like you are and all will be well with Bruno.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

IF you want to supplement....supplement for present and future joint health. Giving him something like Cosamin DS (which is the HUMAN form of Cosequin DS). 

We do use that for all of our dogs from the day they come here. You can get the Cosamin DS or the Cosequin DS, on the internet.

It's a good formulation....and is a bit more expensive than most gluc/chron supplements...but it works. Vets have been using the Cosequin DS for a LONG time.

They do feel that if it's started when young, and continued throughout their lives, it's more effective than starting when you're trying to alleviate the symptoms of arthritis later on.

Another good supplement for coat and skin is Salmon Oil. It's also great for boosting the immune system. It's a great source for Omega 3's. Liquid works best here...but make sure it's "human" or "pharmaceutical" grade. They've been processed to remove any toxins in the fish (like mercury, etc). The downside is they smell like fish when they get wet. LOL

Coat supplements are often used by conformation show people, who have a female who's blown her entire coat after her season, or whelping a litter (they get pretty bald). You need to be careful with them tho. The dog cannot stay on the formula. They come off during normal "shedding" seasons. That undercoat MUST be allowed to shed, for the health of the coat and the skin. I wouldn't recommend using them. We never have.

So...good food, Cosamin DS, and Salmon Oil is what we give our pups, throughout adulthood. We do also give a powdered joint supplement called The Wholistic Pet Canine Complete Joint Mobility for our older dogs. Once they're seniors, other things get added for their comfort.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bruno looks like a normal, healthy 8-month-old puppy who is currently in the gangly stage of development. All puppies go through this stage to some degree, some more, some less. Please just love and accept him for who and what he is.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

once again for confirmation, 
i'm not using any supplement again, specially calcium and other after reading some advice from all of you.
tha last photo just information for all of you about what i meant before by the big leg.

thanks to all of you for the advice


----------

